# Авиация > До 1945 >  Заводские номера Ту-2

## lindr

Ту-2

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

100101		№166	01	01	02.42	СССР		НИИ ВВС, 16-й ГвАПДД									
100102		№166	01	02	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС, 1-я ГвАДДД авария 23.05.42									
100103		№166	01	03	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС, опытный АМ-39									
100104		№166	01	04	1942	СССР		132-й БАП, НИИ ВВС РЛС ПНБ-4, УТБ									
100105		№166	01	05	04.42	СССР		132-й БАП									
100201		№166	02	01	04.42	СССР		НИИ ВВС, 1-я ГвАДДД, опытный тип 65									
100202		№166	02	02	1942	СССР											
100203		№166	02	03	1942	СССР		132-й БАП									
100204		№166	02	04	1942	СССР		132-й БАП									
100205		№166	02	05	05.42	СССР											
100301		№166	03	01	05.42	СССР		132-й БАП									
100302		№166	03	02	1942	СССР	82	132-й БАП									
100303		№166	03	03	1942	СССР											
100304		№166	03	04	1942	СССР		132-й БАП, опытный Ту-2Р									
100305		№166	03	05	1942	СССР		132-й БАП сбит									
100306		№166	03	06	1942	СССР											
100307		№166	03	07	1942	СССР											
100308		№166	03	08	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС госиспытания 12.42									
100309		№166	03	09	1942	СССР	69	132-й БАП сбит 26.02.43									
100310		№166	03	10	06.42	СССР	86	132-й БАП									
100401		№166	04	01	06.42	СССР	87	132-й БАП потерян 17.12.42									
100402		№166	04	02	1942	СССР		132-й БАП, опытный Ту-2ДД									
100403		№166	04	03	1942	СССР		132-й БАП									
100404		№166	04	04	1942	СССР											
100405		№166	04	05	1942	СССР		132-й БАП									
100406		№166	04	06	1942	СССР		опытный Ту-2Р									
100407		№166	04	07	1942	СССР		132-й БАП									
100408		№166	04	08	1942	СССР											
100409		№166	04	09	1942	СССР		132-й БАП									
100410		№166	04	10	07.42	СССР											
100501		№166	05	01	07.42	СССР		132-й БАП сбит 12.42									
100502		№166	05	02	1942	СССР	36	132-й БАП потерян 08.03.43									
100503		№166	05	03	1942	СССР											
100504		№166	05	04	1942	СССР		132-й БАП сбит									
100505		№166	05	05	1942	СССР											
100506		№166	05	06	1942	СССР											
100507		№166	05	07	08.42	СССР		завод №166 потерян 03.01.43									
100508	Р	№166	05	08	08.42	СССР		2-й ДРАП									
100509		№166	05	09	08.42	СССР											
100510		№166	05	10	08.42	СССР											
100601	Р	№166	06	01	08.42	СССР		2-й ДРАП									
100602		№166	06	02	1942	СССР											
100603	Р	№166	06	03	1942	СССР		2-й ДРАП									
100604		№166	06	04	1942	СССР											
100605		№166	06	05	1942	СССР											
100606		№166	06	06	1942	СССР											
100607		№166	06	07	1942	СССР											
100608		№166	06	08	1942	СССР											
100609		№166	06	09	1942	СССР		12-й БАП сбит 18.08.43									
100610		№166	06	10	1942	СССР											
100611		№166	06	01	1942	СССР											
100612		№166	06	12	1942	СССР											
100613		№166	06	13	1942	СССР											
100614		№166	06	14	1942	СССР											
100615		№166	06	15	1942	СССР											
100616		№166	06	16	1942	СССР											
100617		№166	06	17	1942	СССР											
100618		№166	06	18	1942	СССР											
100619		№166	06	19	1942	СССР											
100620		№166	06	20	09.42	СССР											
100701		№166	07	01	10.42	СССР											
100702		№166	07	02	1942	СССР		12-й БАП сбит 17.08.43									
100703		№166	07	03	1942	СССР											
100704		№166	07	04	1942	СССР											
100705		№166	07	05	1942	СССР											
100706		№166	07	06	1942	СССР											
100707		№166	07	07	1942	СССР		47-й АПДР сбит 14.03.43									
100708		№166	07	08	1942	СССР											
100709		№166	07	09	01.43	СССР		132-й БАП сбит 19.07.43									
100710		№166	07	10	01.43	СССР		132-й БАП									
100711		№166	07	11	01.43	СССР											
100712		№166	07	12	01.43	СССР											
100713		№166	07	13	01.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС, завод №156 доработка Ту-2Д									
100714		№166	07	14	01.43	СССР		завод №156 доработка Ту-2Д испытания 10.44-10.45									
100715		№166	07	15	01.43	СССР	2	12-й БАП потерян 08.08.43									
100716		№166	07	16	01.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС, завод №156 доработка Ту-2Д									
100717		№166	07	17	01.43	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 1943									
100718		№166	07	18	01.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС, завод №156 доработка Ту-2Д									
100719		№166	07	19	01.43	СССР		132-й БАП									
100720		№166	07	20	01.43	СССР		завод №156 доработка Ту-2Д									

1660407	С	№166	04	07	08.47	СССР		испытания
1660615	С	№166	06	15	08.48	СССР		доработанный испытания
1660821	С	№166	08	21	1949	СССР		потерян
1660903	С	№166	09	03	1949	СССР		грузовая рампа
1660908	С	№166	09	08	1949	СССР		испытания
1660920	С	№166	09	20	23.09.49	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания доработки
1661104	С	№166	11	04	1949	СССР		потерян 05.06.50
1661119	С	№166	11	19	1949	СССР	СССР-Х1003	

3\2	С	№23	02	03	1944	СССР	26	132-й БАП сбит 21.12.44									
5\2	С	№23	02	05	1944	СССР	29	132-й БАП сбит 19.03.45									
3\3	С	№23	03	03	1944	СССР	30	132-й БАП сбит 22.06.44									
5\3	С	№23	03	05	1944	СССР	23	132-й БАП сбит 16.10.44									
9\3	С	№23	03	09	1944	СССР	39	132-й БАП сбит 16.08.44									
13\3	С	№23	03	13	1944	СССР	22	132-й БАП сбит 18.03.45									
16\3	С	№23	03	16	1944	СССР	23	132-й БАП сбит 16.08.44									
17\3	С	№23	03	17	1944	СССР	77	132-й БАП сбит 16-20.08.44									
19\3	С	№23	03	19	1944	СССР	14	132-й БАП сбит 27.07.44									
10\4	С	№23	04	10	1944	СССР	32	132-й БАП сбит 21.12.44									
14\4	С	№23	04	14	1944	СССР	100	132-й БАП сбит 29.12.44									
16\4	С	№23	04	16	1944	СССР	25	132-й БАП сбит 09.06.44									
20\4	С	№23	04	20	1944	СССР	15	132-й БАП сбит 01.08.44									
12\5	С	№23	05	12	1944	СССР		документ									
16\6	С	№23	06	16	1944	СССР	17	132-й БАП сбит 09.06.44									
20\6	С	№23	06	20	1944	СССР	18	132-й БАП сбит 08-10.44									
13\7	С	№23	07	13	1944	СССР	25	132-й БАП сбит 27.07.44									
16\7	С	№23	07	16	06.44	СССР		испытания 10.44-02.45									
8\9	С	№23	09	08	1944	СССР		потерян									
10\9	С	№23	09	10	1944	СССР		потерян									
18\11	С	№23	11	18	1944	СССР		НИИ ВВС госиспытания 03.44									
18\13	С	№23	13	18	1944	СССР		потерян									
9\14	С	№23	14	09	1944	СССР		Ту-2Т 5-й ГвМТАП									
13\14	С	№23	14	13	1944	СССР		 88 ППШ испытания 1946									
6\15	С	№23	15	06	1944	СССР		испытания									
4\16	С	№23	16	04	1944	СССР	20	836-й БАП авария 10.44									
7\17	С	№23	17	07	1944	СССР		Венгрия									
18\18	С	№23	18	18	23.11.44	СССР		12-й БАП									
3\20	С	№23	20	03	1944	СССР		посадочная фара									
16\20	С	№23	20	16	1944	СССР		ДСБ тип 68									
19\20	С	№23	20	19	1944	СССР		815-й БАП									
14\21	С	№23	21	14		СССР		5-й БАК дефект									
17\22	С	№23	22	17	03.45	СССР		НИИ ВВС									
9\24	С	№23	24	09	1945	СССР		Венгрия									
40\27	С	№23	27	40	1945	СССР		5-й БАК дефект									
14\28	С	№23	28	14	1945	СССР		836-й БАП									
5\29	С	№23	29	05	1945	СССР		132-й ДБАП потерян 04.06.46									
14\29	С	№23	29	14	28.03.45	СССР		334-я БАД потерян									
13\30	С	№23	30	13	1945	СССР											
11\31	С	№23	31	11	16.05.45	СССР		454-й БАП									
22\31	С	№23	31	22	1945	СССР		5-й БАК дефект									
26\31	С	№23	31	26	1945	СССР		5-й БАК дефект									
28\31	С	№23	31	28	1945	СССР		5-й БАК дефект									
32\31	С	№23	31	32	1945	СССР		5-й БАК дефект									
40\31	С	№23	31	40	1945	СССР	36	454-й БАП авария 19.11.45									
6\32	С	№23	32	06	1945	СССР		5-й БАК дефект									
8\32	С	№23	32	08	1945	СССР		5-й БАК потерян 12.10.45									
24\32	С	№23	32	24	1945	СССР		испытания									
39\32	С	№23	32	39	1945	СССР		Венгрия 04									
28\33	С	№23	33	28	1945	СССР		132-я БАД									
39\33	С	№23	33	39	1945	СССР		63-й БАП									
17\34	С	№23	34	17	1945	СССР		обломки фото									
28\34	С	№23	34	28	1945	СССР		5-й БАК дефект									
29\34	С	№23	34	29	1945	СССР		454-й БАП потерян 1947									
38\34	С	№23	34	38	1945	СССР		5-й БАК дефект									
3\35	С	№23	35	03	1945	СССР		5-й БАК потерян									
6\35	С	№23	35	06	1945	СССР		5-й БАК потерян									
7\35	С	№23	35	07	1945	СССР		5-й БАК дефект									
17\35	С	№23	35	17	1945	СССР		5-й БАК дефект									
19\35	С	№23	35	19	1945	СССР		5-й БАК дефект									
23\35	С	№23	35	23	1945	СССР		Ту-2Р									
27\35	С	№23	35	27	1945	СССР		5-й БАК дефект									
29\35	С	№23	35	29	1945	СССР		5-й БАК дефект									
1\36	С	№23	36	01	1945	СССР		Ту-2Р испытания 12.46-04.47									
5\36	С	№23	36	05	1945	СССР		5-й БАК дефект									
22\37	С	№23	37	22	1945	СССР		5-й БАК дефект									
31\37	С	№23	37	31	1945	СССР		Венгрия									
39\37	С	№23	37	39	1945	СССР		5-й БАК дефект									
16\38	С	№23	38	16	1945	СССР		5-й БАК дефект									
10\39	С	№23	39	10	1945	СССР		Венгрия									
5\40	С	№23	40	05	1945	СССР		Венгрия									
17\40	С	№23	40	17	1945	СССР		Венгрия									
24\40	С	№23	40	24	1945	СССР		Венгрия									
25\40	С	№23	40	25	1945	СССР		ВЭУ-1									
5\41	С	№23	41	05	1945	СССР		Венгрия									
9\41	С	№23	41	09	1945	СССР		Венгрия									
13\41	С	№23	41	13	1945	СССР		испытания батарея 88 ППШ									
13\42	С	№23	42	13	1945	СССР		Венгрия									
12\43	С	№23	43	12	1945	СССР		Венгрия									
37\43	С	№23	43	37	1945	СССР		Венгрия 43 потерян 31.05.55									
1\44	С	№23	44	01	02.46	СССР		испытания 03.46									
2\44	С	№23	44	02	02.46	СССР		испытания 03.46									
1\46	С	№23	46	01	1946	СССР		Венгрия									
16\46	С	№23	46	16	1946	СССР		Венгрия									
22\46	С	№23	46	22	1946	СССР		опытный с РД-20									
26\46	С	№23	46	26	1946	СССР		45мм пушки, РШР-57									
3\48	С	№23	48	03	1946	СССР		Венгрия									
4\48	С	№23	48	04	1946	СССР		Венгрия									
5\48	С	№23	48	05	1946	СССР		испытания АВ-9ФВ-21									
13\48	С	№23	48	13	1946	СССР	СССР-И953	НИИ-17									
21\48	С	№23	48	21	1946	СССР	СССР-И954	НИИ-17									
29\48	С	№23	48	29	1946	СССР		Венгрия									
3\49	С	№23	49	03	1946	СССР		РД-45									
28\49	С	№23	49	28	1946	СССР	СССР-Х764										
36\49	С	№23	49	36	1946	СССР		Венгрия									
37\49	С	№23	49	37	1946	СССР		испытания флюгерные винты									
38\49	С	№23	49	38	1946	СССР		испытания ночной полет									
1\51	С	№23	51	01	1946	СССР		Венгрия									
3\51	С	№23	51	03	1946	СССР		Венгрия									
16\51	С	№23	51	16	1946	СССР		Венгрия									
22\51	С	№23	51	22	1946	СССР		Венгрия									
16\52	С	№23	52	16	27.07.47	СССР		прототип тип 77 с Нин-1									
21\52	С	№23	52	21	1947	СССР		эталон №2									
38\52	С	№23	52	38	1947	СССР		Венгрия									
39\52	С	№23	52	39	1947	СССР		Венгрия									
3\53	С	№23	53	03	1947	СССР		Венгрия									
1\54	С	№23	54	01	1947	СССР		Венгрия									
9\54	С	№23	54	09	1947	СССР		Венгрия									
31\54	С	№23	54	31	1947	СССР		испытания									
37\55	С	№23	55	37	1947	СССР		Венгрия									
20\56	С	№23	56	20	1947	СССР		торпедонсец опытный									
21\56	С	№23	56	21	1947	СССР		Венгрия									
27\56	С	№23	56	27	1947	СССР		Венгрия									
35\56	С	№23	56	35	1947	СССР		Венгрия									
1\57	С	№23	57	01	1947	СССР		Венгрия									
3\57	С	№23	57	03	1947	СССР		Венгрия									
7\57	С	№23	57	07	1947	СССР		Венгрия									
10\57	С	№23	57	10	1947	СССР		Венгрия									
11\57	С	№23	57	11	1947	СССР		Венгрия									
19\57	С	№23	57	19	1947	СССР		Венгрия									
21\57	С	№23	57	21	1947	СССР		параван									
22\57	С	№23	57	22	1947	СССР		Венгрия									
25\57	С	№23	57	25	1947	СССР		Венгрия									
14\58	Р	№23	58	14	1947	СССР		АШ-82ФН									
12\59	С	№23	59	12	1948	СССР		фото									
21\59	С	№23	59	21	1948	СССР		параван									
25\60	С	№23	60	25	08.48	СССР		АШ-82ФН									
28\60	С	№23	60	28	08.48	СССР		АРК-5 с этой машины									
15\61	С	№23	61	15	1948	СССР	СССР-Х998	СНИП потерян 30.08.51									
20\61	С	№23	61	20	1948	СССР		Венгрия									
28\61	С	№23	61	28	1948	СССР		Венгрия									
33\61	С	№23	61	33	1948	СССР		Венгрия									
36\61	С	№23	61	36	1948	СССР		Венгрия									
4\62	С	№23	62	04	1948	СССР		КНР Музей									
9\62	С	№23	62	09	1948	СССР		Венгрия									
11\62	С	№23	62	11	1948	СССР		Венгрия									
28\63	С	№23	63	28	1948	СССР		Венгрия									
33\63	С	№23	63	33	1948	СССР		АРК-5 по эту машину									
2\65	С	№23	65	02	1948	СССР		Венгрия									
26\65	С	№23	65	26	1948	СССР		Венгрия									
1\69	С	№23	69	01	1948	СССР		документ

----------


## lindr

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

10013901	Р	№39	01	01	09.47	СССР		первый испытания
10023901	С	№39	02	01	1947	СССР		
10023903	С	№39	02	03	1947	СССР		потерян 04.09.48
10023906	С	№39	02	06	1948	СССР		Венгрия
10023907	С	№39	02	07	1948	СССР		Венгрия
10023910	С	№39	02	10	1948	СССР		Венгрия
10033901	С	№39	03	01	1948	СССР		
10033905	Р	№39	03	05	1948	СССР		испытания 08.48, 03-04.49 серийный Ту-2Р
10033916	С	№39	03	16	1948	СССР		авария 24.11.48
10033920	С	№39	03	20	1948	СССР		
10043901	С	№39	04	01	1948	СССР		
10043905	С	№39	04	05	1948	СССР		Венгрия
10043909	С	№39	04	09	1948	СССР		Венгрия
10043920	С	№39	04	20	1949	СССР		Венгрия
10053901	С	№39	05	01	1949	СССР		
10053915	Р	№39	05	15	02.49	СССР		испытания 05.49-07.49
10053916	С	№39	05	16	03.49	СССР		испытания 03.49
10053917	С	№39	05	17	03.49	СССР		испытания 03.49
10053918	С	№39	05	18	03.49	СССР		испытания 03.49
10053919	С	№39	05	19	03.49	СССР		испытания 03.49
10053920	С	№39	05	20	1949	СССР		
10063901	С	№39	06	01	1949	СССР		
10063912	С	№39	06	12	1949	СССР		Венгрия
10063920	С	№39	06	20	1949	СССР		
10073901	С	№39	07	01	1949	СССР		
10073920	С	№39	07	20	1949	СССР		
10083901	С	№39	08	01	1949	СССР		
10083905	С	№39	08	05	04.49	СССР		испытания 04.49
10083920	С	№39	08	20	1949	СССР		
10093901	С	№39	09	01	1949	СССР		испытания 08.49
10093905	С	№39	09	05	08.49	СССР		потерян при облете 08.49
10093907	С/У	№39	09	07	1949	СССР		Венгрия 907
10093909	С	№39	09	09	1949	СССР		Венгрия
10093910	С	№39	09	10	1949	СССР	СССР-Х1006	
10093914	С/У	№39	09	14	1949	СССР		Венгрия 914
10093916	С	№39	09	16	1949	СССР		Венгрия
10093918	С	№39	09	18	1949	СССР	СССР-Х1007	
10093920	С	№39	09	20	1949	СССР		Венгрия
10103901	С	№39	10	01	1949	СССР		
10103908	С	№39	10	08	1949	СССР		Венгрия
10103909	С	№39	10	09	1949	СССР		Венгрия 03
10103920	С	№39	10	20	1949	СССР		
10113901	С	№39	11	01	1949	СССР		
10113918	С/У	№39	11	18	1949	СССР		Венгрия 61

381001	УТБ	№381		001		СССР		
381004	УТБ	№381		004		СССР

----------


## Fencer

Как*новосибирские инженеры собираются восстанавливать бомбардировщик Ту-2* Об этом сообщает Рамблер. Далее: https://news.rambler.ru/other/427237...ource=copylink https://news.rambler.ru/other/427237...tu-2/?updated=

----------


## Fencer

Лётчик катапультировался и приземлился: интересная находка обнаружена в лесу в Приморье https://otvprim.ru/news/news_society...ore_2021_08_11



> Места падения двух самолётов обнаружили в Приморском лесу боец Поискового объединения “АвиаПоиск” Пётр Добридень и гослесинспектор Данил Слепченко, сообщает otvprim.ru.
> 
> Они вышли на разведку в лесную местность Спасского муниципального района и нашли истребитель и бомбардировщик. 
> Второй самолёт является, предположительно, двухмоторным бомбардировщиком Ту-2. По воспоминаниям местного населения, катастрофа произошла в начале 1950-х годов. При возникновении нештатной ситуации  на небольшой высоте экипаж аварийно сбросил бомбы в лес, после чего через 2-3 км врезался в склон сопки и взорвался со всем экипажем. Среди таёжной зелени найдены мелкие фрагменты обшивки тёмно-зелёного и серого цветов, что говорит о камуфляжной окраске самолёта. Основное место падения пока не найдено из-за высокой и густой растительности, но по указанию лесничего, на обратной стороне сопки лежат крылья, стойки шасси и крупные части фюзеляжа. Поиск точки удара самолёта будет продолжен поздней осенью.

----------


## Fencer

На Сахалине обнаружено точное место гибели пропавшего без вести в 1950 году экипажа бомбардировщика Ту-2. https://m.vk.com/wall-204992036_2082

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------

